# Low Carb Sauces and Rubs.



## tiny1 (Mar 11, 2019)

I thought some may benefit from low carb solutions to BBQ questions.  Many people are Diabetic, Pre-Diabetic or Hyperglycemic.  Some are also on Low Carb Weight Loss Plans.  Others still, are struggling with Blood Pressure and need a Low Carb alternative.

So, I'll post my Low Carb Teriyaki Sauce.  It is a modification of Stuart Anderson's Teriyaki Sauce.

2 cups soy sauce
1/2 cup brown Swerve
1/4 cup granulated Swerve
1/4 cup sesame seeds, toasted*
1 1/2 tbsp hot pepper sauce
1 tbsp minced garlic
1 tbsp minced ginger
3/4 tsp pepper
1/4 cup Asian sesame oil
1/4 cup water
1/4 tsp Xanthan gum(thickener)


In a saucepan, combine soy sauce, sugar substitutes , toasted sesame seeds, hot pepper sauce, garlic, ginger, and pepper. Stir in sesame oil. Bring to simmer. 

Mix together water, Xanthan gum, until smooth. Stir into hot glaze. Simmer until sauce is slightly thickened. 

Serve as basting sauce or marinade for baked, broiled, or grilled chicken, beef, steak, pork chops, or fish. Refrigerate leftovers.

**HOW TO TOAST SESAME SEEDS:*
Place sesame seeds in small skillet on medium heat. Shake to keep seeds moving and toast until lightly browned. 

Makes 2 3/4 cups


----------

